# VP picks



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

Who are your picks for each party's VP? Mine are...

Democrat - Joe Biden 
I don't buy the argument that you have to pick a running mate who gives you a regional or demographic edge and I don't think Obama is thinking that way either. Biden would give the ticket years of foreign policy experience, intelligence and a good dose of wit.

Republican - Mitt Romney
Mitt probably would be a better candidate against Obama then McCain. McCain really needs help on the economic front and Romney provides that, along with fundraising help. McCain is in serious danger of losing the election based soley on Obama's massive money advantage.

Who are yall's picks?


----------



## Senator LooGAR (Apr 19, 2008)

Barry picks K. Sebelius or Tim Kaine

McCain picks Tim Pawlenty or John Thune


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm worried about the GREEN Party. I want Phil Donahue to run with Ralph and everyone else is backing the transgendered beekeeper from Sonoma. I think Huckabee's comments to back off attacking Obama today were right on. He's got the MTV charisma and special effects show the Republicans don't. McCain needs Costello to his Abbot.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

Kav said:


> I'm worried about the GREEN Party. I want Phil Donahue to run with Ralph and everyone else is backing the transgendered beekeeper from Sonoma. I think Huckabee's comments to back off attacking Obama today were right on. He's got the MTV charisma and special effects show the Republicans don't. McCain needs Costello to his Abbot.


I thought Nader was running as an independent - the Greens picked someone else.

I think McCain should go with Governor Palin (Alaska). First woman and youngest governor ever of Alaska. A smart lady that will help bring women over to McCain, especially those bitter over Hillary. The hardcore feminists will stick with Obama, but the average woman would probably vote McCain/Palin.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

McCain: Charlie Crist, Colin Powell, Jim Leach, Christine Todd-Whitman

Obama: Bill Richardson, Evan Bayh, Ben Nelson, Joe Lieberman


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

Biden: A loose cannon with a bit too much baggage.

Romney: Too new on the scene and I'm afraid to say something just a bit phony with him.

I would think the following might work:

Richardson: Southwestern popular gov. with foreign policy heft. Despite his rhetoric during the campaign he is a realist and for the most part a centrist that will even out Obama's left wing. 

For McCain, Lieberman: Very popular and viewed as a centrist. As to the defining issue of our generation, terrorism, his approach has been very consistent.

Out of left field may be Powell, however I think he could easily go either way.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

pt4u67 said:


> For McCain, Lieberman: Very popular and viewed as a centrist. As to the defining issue of our generation, terrorism, his approach has been very consistent.


All of that is true, which is why I nearly put him as an option for McCain. Realistically, I don't see how either candidate would pick him, as I suspect many from both the Left and Right see him as a turncoat. I admire Lieberman a lot, but I don't see him adding much to either ticket.

I would not be surpised if McCain went with a moderate. It may be more important to win over Reagan Democrats than it will be to placate conservative Republicans.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

TMMKC said:


> All of that is true, which is why I nearly put him as an option for McCain. Realistically, I don't see how either candidate would pick him, as I suspect many from both the Left and Right see him as a turncoat. I admire Lieberman a lot, but I don't see him adding much to either ticket.
> 
> I would not be surpised if McCain went with a moderate. It may be more important to win over Reagan Democrats than it will be to placate conservative Republicans.


He's walking the edge of a razor. Pick a conservative and alienate the moderates, and vice versa. I think the Dems may see Lieberman as a turncoat but I think the GOP would stomach him. I'd like his positions on taxes, energy and health care to be better vetted. I certainly don't see Obama picking him, or his wanting to be on the ticket.

I know it may be CW that Obama should pick a southern, conservative democrat but I wonder if that southern dem would want to throw his lot in with Obama.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm sorry, I forget to mention the unreported split in the Green Party. Those of us who want Ralph broke away and are calling ourselves the TRUEGREEN Party. At least we were until this irate owner of the TRUEGREEN Sod company called up this afternoon and cried infringement.It's all so hard to keep track of anyway, starlets are showing off 20 million dollar eco friendly mansions, Arnold is wearing green ties that aren't even a proper Loden shade and people are buying $10,000 graphite bikes to commute in while listinening to spanish language tapes and colliding with the mechanised units of the reconquitsa.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

Leiberman already endorsed McCain and when McCain was asked about Leiberman's chances he said hes almost 100% sure his veep will come from his own party. Colin Powell doesn't want anything to do with politics anymore. The Bush administration really screwed him over. Its sad, if Ms. Powell hadn't scared Colin out of running in 2000, we would probably be living in a very different (and probably much better) country today. 

I agree with Richardson being a good dem. VP. He is second in my book. I just happen to like Biden a lot. Crist would be a good choice for McCain to get some moderate appeal and relative youth on the ticket. I don't see Alaska lady making it on, shes just as inexperienced as Obama, if not more. I don't think women would flock to the republican party if shes picked anyways. People just arent that stupid.


----------



## a4audi08 (Apr 27, 2007)

Obama: Mark Warner or Jim Webb. I agree that the idea that you choose a VP to win a state is a bit outdated, but I think Obama would risk it if he thought it would get him Virginia. 

McCain: Pawlenty or Sanford (SC). Conservatives/evangelicals, IMO, would never forgive him if he chose a moderate.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Romney isn't my choice for President or Vice. But given he is an accomplished businessman put him in the Cabinet where he can work on the economy.We need to put some miles on some of these obvious future contenders, let the american people kick the tyres and see how they perform.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

No names, but attributes needed:

Obama: needs older, stable, with military and/or foreign policy experience. He basically needs his version of Cheney.

McCain: needs younger, appeal to a large spectrum, from true conservative to moderate, appeal to females, good public speaker, able to project a "hip" persona. He basically needs an Obama.

So Obama: Wes Clark
McCain: Bobby Jindal


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> So Obama: Wes Clark
> McCain: Bobby Jindal


I think both of those are long shots, with Jindal being a no chance whatsoever. Clark doesn't exactly fit Obama well and picking a running mate who is only qualified due to military experience isnt the smart way to go. If hes looking for military background, expect him to head to Jim Webb (former Navy sec. and former republican) to get Virginia and possibly Georgia in the dem column. Jindal's time will come, but being 37 and a governor for 6 months doesnt mean hes ready to be VP. He will be a party star down the line, but that will be 2012 at the earliest and most likely 2016. McCain needs youth, but he doesn't need someone for people to point to and shrug when he talks of Obama's inexperience.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

nolan50410 said:


> I think both of those are long shots, with Jindal being a no chance whatsoever. Clark doesn't exactly fit Obama well and picking a running mate who is only qualified due to military experience isnt the smart way to go. If hes looking for military background, expect him to head to Jim Webb (former Navy sec. and former republican) to get Virginia and possibly Georgia in the dem column. Jindal's time will come, but being 37 and a governor for 6 months doesnt mean hes ready to be VP. He will be a party star down the line, but that will be 2012 at the earliest and most likely 2016. *McCain needs youth, but he doesn't need someone for people to point to and shrug when he talks of Obama's inexperience.*


Are you aware of Jindal's experience?

Either way, we are all just expressing opinions, and they are very much like arses. We all have one, and they all smell.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

nolan50410 said:


> McCain needs youth, but he doesn't need someone for people to point to and shrug when he talks of Obama's inexperience.


Shades of Dan Quayle?


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Wayfarer, dear online friend Wayfarer, somebody who eats pate and wears a wool kilt in summerTucson that probably has it's share of thingies becuse canadians think TP is a waste of good timber should defer olfactory comments to colleagues in the ENT or proctology departments.


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> No names, but attributes needed:
> 
> Obama: needs older, stable, with military and/or foreign policy experience. He basically needs his version of Cheney.
> 
> ...


TITCR


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

JRR said:


> TITCR


Nope. Think inside the box, get inside the box results.

IMO, Jindal and Lieberman are McCain's best hopes as VP.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> Nope. Think inside the box, get inside the box results.


Using that logic, we should all vote for Obama. His inexperience shouldn't be an issue anymore because he is "outside the box". As far as the box goes, McCain is certainly the most "inside" candidate we are presented with, especially after 8 years of Dub-ya.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

nolan50410 said:


> Using that logic, we should all vote for Obama. His inexperience shouldn't be an issue anymore because he is "outside the box". As far as the box goes, McCain is certainly the most "inside" candidate we are presented with, especially after 8 years of Dub-ya.


Not really. Obama is pure modern day liberal. Dogmatic. Very inside the box. I can almost tell you what Obama is going to say about something before he says it. Obama is just Jimmy Carter II.

At least McCain surprises people at times. I mean, McCain Feingold? Let us see Obama do something that out of step with his political party. Can you name one time, for all his talk of "ending divisivness" (does that sound familiar?), that Obama reached across the aisle on something important. Just once. He is so inside the box, he cannot see the walls to his box.

EDIT: Oh, is this the part where I complain you are "constantly" taking issue with my posts? :biggrin2:


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

nolan50410 said:


> As far as the box goes, McCain is certainly the most "inside" candidate we are presented with....


Don't tell that to the conservatives!:icon_smile_big: They still, deep down, despise the man. I think McCain is in a far tougher spot in picking a running mate than Obama. Go too conservative and you lose the Reagan Dems and Independents...go too moderate and you lose the conservatives.

Obama is very, very liberal. I think most would expect him to pick someone who is just a liberal...though with more experience. I would not be surprised at all if he tapped a governor.

Then again, I am still of the belief (Dubya excluded) that governors make better presidents than senators.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

When I grow up I want to be just like Wayfarer.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

nolan50410 said:


> When I grow up I want to be just like Wayfarer.


I suppose personal attacks are easier than rebutting points put forward, such as when Barry "Ending Divisivness" Obama reached across the aisle on an important issue. Also, a sense of humour is part of being grown up.


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> Nope. Think inside the box, get inside the box results.
> 
> IMO, Jindal and Lieberman are McCain's best hopes as VP.


I was agreeing with you.

https://acronyms.thefreedictionary.com/TITCR


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

JRR said:


> I was agreeing with you.
> 
> https://acronyms.thefreedictionary.com/TITCR


Opps, sorry. Thought it stood for something else. Too many acronyms to keep track of these days! YMMV, JMHO FWIW


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> I suppose personal attacks are easier than rebutting points put forward, such as when Barry "Ending Divisivness" Obama reached across the aisle on an important issue. Also, a sense of humour is part of being grown up.


I think Obama has spent more time running for president then he has providing legislature as a senator. I do mean that in a bad way for Obama. Having said that, I think hes voted in the Senate and appointed his liberal advisers on his campaign staff in order to give him the best shot at winning the democratic nomination. He certainly walked across a thin rope trying to run as a "change" candidate, while also not pissing off hardcore dems that he needed to win the nomination. It will be interesting to see if he moves to the center for independents to win the general election, or if he thinks running to the left will get him all the dems and the ones who hate Bush will go his way no matter what he says. My vote for Obama is because he seems highly intelligent, comes from a meager upbringing yet succeeded, is not a WASP, and ,most importantly, he gives people something to hope for and feel positive about like we haven't seen since Reagan and JFK before. As we have seen with Dub-Ya, executive experience does not equal a great leader. We don't need experience right now, we need a leader.

I wasn't offering a personal attack. I actually feel sorry for you. It must be awfully lonely at the top. :icon_smile: I believe we would get along quite well in person, sarcasm and wit tends to get lost in translation on the web.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

nolan50410 said:


> My vote for Obama is because he seems highly intelligent,* comes from a meager upbringing yet succeeded*...


I wish my upbringing had been as "meager" as his. I am frankly jealous he got to attend one of the most elite and pretigious K-12 schools in the US. I am jealous as so much of your future is determined by your K-12 education, such as likely acceptance to places like Columbia and Harvard. People from Punahou are pretty much expected to go to top universities and become doctors, lawyers, etc. I wish I had his advantages growing up.

I am sorry, but Barry gives me nothing to be positive about. But that is just me.



nolan50410 said:


> I believe we would get along quite well in person, *sarcasm and wit tends to get lost in translation on the web.*


Totally agree.


----------



## SuitUP (Feb 8, 2008)

Just a little while ago I read TMMK's comment about Powell possibly being a good VP. I said a comment out loud about it and my assistant, whose young & black, heard it. She seems to like the idea of Powell and her exact quote was " oh snap Mccain having Powell as VP would trump Obama blackness." She also said something about how Powell being a full black was better than Obama being a half black. It would be interesting to see how Powell's blackness played out against Obama's.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

SuitUP said:


> Just a little while ago I read TMMK's comment about Powell possibly being a good VP. I said a comment out loud about it and my assistant, whose young & black, heard it. She seems to like the idea of Powell and her exact quote was " oh snap Mccain having Powell as VP would trump Obama blackness." She also said something about how Powell being a full black was better than Obama being a half black. It would be interesting to see how Powell's blackness played out against Obama's.


The reasons you have outlined for Powell being a good choice are the exact reasons why I think he wouldn't take it and McCain wouldn't offer it in the first place. Powell wouldn't want his race "used" as a sword against Obama. I have a hard time believing any black conservative would run as VP against Obama, especially one as dignified as Powell. Theres a little too much history being made for something like that to happen.



SuitUP said:


> It would be interesting to see how Powell's blackness played out against Obama's.


Not really sure how to respond to that.


----------



## SuitUP (Feb 8, 2008)

nolan50410 said:


> Not really sure how to respond to that.


Sorry that was a poorly worded sentence on my part. What I meant was it would be interesting to see how the dynamics of the election changed if two blacks were involved. I'll admit I am a republican, although I did vote for Kerry.

This is politics though, they play for keeps. So anythings possible IMHO.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

nolan50410 said:


> Who are your picks for each party's VP? Mine are...
> 
> Democrat - Joe Biden
> I don't buy the argument that you have to pick a running mate who gives you a regional or demographic edge and I don't think Obama is thinking that way either. Biden would give the ticket years of foreign policy experience, intelligence and a good dose of wit.
> ...


Shameless, shameless bump. I hate to say I told you so, but I did. It even looks like Romeny is in the final 2 for McCain.


----------

